# Albino insects



## superfreak (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just wondering, have any of you ever come across any albino insects? And if not, does anyone have any idea as to why this might be the case?


----------



## mrblue (Nov 11, 2008)

i haven't personally, i'm sure it happens though. you may find this thread interesting:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...c=11332&amp;hl=


----------



## superfreak (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 24, 2009)

YOu can find them in mines and caves. I've seen them but I haven't been in a mine or cave in quite some time. I used to live in mining territory when I was a kid, and we would explore them alot, especially when it's 110 degrees out and the cave or mine is like 60 degrees. Scorpions like them caves too.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

dumb question here. but if it wasa natural colorform from its natural enviroment would it still be considered an albino mutation? i always thought of albino as a mutation with a white animal with pink eyes when most of its species is another color....though ive not put much thought in it


----------

